# Vampire edl or silverback



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking for a new tire. I am stuck between the edl and the silverback. I will be buying them in 28s. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO they are probably going to be about the same, as far as their performance. Only thing I would chose Backs over EDL's would be b/c you can get a 12" for the rear, EDL's your gonna have to put 10's on the back b/c that's all you can get. Unless you are wanting skinnies all around anyway.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

How about the tread life between the to. Longevity is important to me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That I Can't really answer b/c I've never personaly ran either tire. The EDLs probably have a soft tread like all the other vampires, and if thats the case they probably wont last long if regularly ridden on a hard terrain/pavement. But again, I can't speak to that personally.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

EDL = 26.5-27 x 8.5-9 They're not true to size, thus why many run an EDL up front and a 27x12 regular vampire rear. 


From my experiences, they wear similar.


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a set of 28 and they run short. But this is my 4th year on them. I do change to a set of big horns when it gets dry. But I have been happy with them.


----------



## 05camobrute (Jun 21, 2011)

EDLs will wear prolly a lil faster that backs, EDLs wear ab the same as the outlaws. Idk ab backs I don't own a set. IMO I'd go with the EDLs over outlaws or backs cuz they don't shake u as bad


----------

